# Naruto Themed Winamp Skins



## neko-sennin (Oct 3, 2006)

Recently, a friend of mine turned me on to a program called Skinamp, which lets you design your own Winamp skins. This is my first successful experiment. It's already got an official thumbs-up from the Naru x Hina FC, so enjoy!



Just click on the link below to download it:

Naruto Winamp themes / skins

I'll also throw in my second (not quite so successful) experiment, featuring fan art of Gaara and Shukaku. I'm afraid I didn't have the foresight to create a preview image of this one, but it's okay. (If anyone has a larger version of the original Gaara/Shukaku image, I would be more than happy to make a better version of this skin for them.)



It's already in a .zip file, so all you have to do is paste the zip file itself into you computer's */Winamp/Skins folder, and Winamp will do the rest.

If anyone else has any good skin themes, feel free to post them in this thread, as well.

*Skinamp, by the original creator:*


*DDL MIRROR:*



*ADDED!*
_I'm adding special "directory" links to all of my story and graphic threads, to make moving between them easier:_

*MY DIRECTORY PAGE, THE SPOOKY DOOR:*

*MY DEVIANTART (and backup amp downloads) :*
Kisaru
*MY TWITTER:* @shadesmaclean



*Spoiler*: __ 



*TRADEWINDS 01 - "THE ISLANDS"*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 02 - "PARADISE"*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 03 - "SHIPWRECKED"*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 04 - "TRANZ-D"*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 05 - "THE FLATHEAD EXPERIMENT"*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 06 - "FALLING..."*
Kisaru
*TRADEWINDS 07 - "AWAY FROM HOME"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 08 - "CENTRALICT"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 09 - "THE BUILDING IS HUNGRY!"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 10 - "REFLECTION"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 11 - "HONOR AMONG THIEVES"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 12 - "KEEP ONE EYE OPEN"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 13 - "DERELICT"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 14 - "NO WAY OUT"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 15 - "AGAINST THE ODDS"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 16 - "CASTAWAYS"*
Link removed
*TRADEWINDS 17 - "UNDERNEATH"*
Link removed





OTHER WORKS:
*"THE ROAD TRIP" & OTHER SPOOKY STORIES:*
Link removed
*THE BOOK OF HONDO:*
Link removed
*THE STUFF OF DREAMS... AND THEN SOME:*
Link removed
*MY NARUTO/ANIME AMPS (& REQUESTS):*
Link removed
*MY NARU-HINA "CAPTIONS" DOUJINSHI:*

*MY NARUTO FANFIC:*
Link removed
*SPOOKY DOOR '11 PODCAST:*
http://revolution-sales.com/catalog/swap-magic-p-123.html


----------



## Dao (Oct 4, 2006)

argh ><; I wish you did a differnt layout.. But nice pick for the picture.. I have that program too 

~daomoua2


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: Customization*

Thanks, Usuratonkachi. (That's really awkward to say, even if it _is_ your username.  )

Depending on what exactly you didn't like about the design, you can also unzip it and alter individual components of it in Photoshop, or any other program that works with bitmaps, then rezip it and it should work just fine. (Whatever you do, though, DO NOT mess with the file names or the folder structure, or it might not work right in Winamp!) That's how I put the finishing touches on the downloadable version, and that's also why I saved it in that form. Since it's all freeware anyway, I figured I'd also let users further customize it.


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Oct 22, 2006)

great!!!!!!!


----------



## Katukazi (Oct 22, 2006)

Those are Wonderful!!!







feel free to join  ANIME,GFX,RPG AND MORE!!!


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Oct 22, 2006)

thx for the reps neko....cant wait to do that in my winamp....=)


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice skins!
Asuma team.


----------



## Chita (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice skins! I like them all! Can you make Team 7 skin for me?


----------



## JessieB (Oct 29, 2006)

how cute, what a good idea  <3


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 29, 2006)

Aw, those are great! Keep it up. :3


----------



## Deidara2006 (Oct 29, 2006)

nice skins, they're great especially the Asuma team


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, everybody. I promised I'd finish the next part of my fanfic before I designed any more Naruto themes, but don't worry, Chita, I was actually thinking about doing a Team 7 theme next.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 30, 2006)

The man behind Osaka Power is now making some kickass winamp skins 

Do you do requests? *cough Crono and Cham Cham next to eachother cough cough*


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:


> Thanks, everybody. I promised I'd finish the next part of my fanfic before I designed any more Naruto themes, but don't worry, Chita, I was actually thinking about doing a *Team 7 theme next*.



Dear gawd I'm waiting for this one!!


----------



## Chita (Oct 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> Thanks, everybody. I promised I'd finish the next part of my fanfic before I designed any more Naruto themes, but don't worry, Chita, I was actually thinking about doing a Team 7 theme next.



Can't wait. Thanks, neko!


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 31, 2006)

*RE: Requests*



Chamcham Trigger said:


> The man behind Osaka Power is now making some kickass winamp skins
> 
> Do you do requests? *cough Crono and Cham Cham next to eachother cough cough*



I haven't made up my mind yet whether or not to do requests, as this is a bit of a sideline for me. I have a few project ideas of my own, at least one for just about every major character or group in the series at some point, as well as a few for other amine series. To be honest, the thought of requests hadn't really occurred to me when I started, so I'm not sure how to approach it. (Any advice from others who do art or other projects by request would be most welcome. I'm not against requests in general, but would prefer to do them in limited numbers, as I do have other stuff I do.) I don't mean to put everyone in suspense, and I greatly appreciate how much you like what I've done so far, and as soon as I've figured out how I'm going to handle requests, I'll let everyone know. Until then, I will continue to post whatever I come up with, starting with the Team 7 skin/s when I'm finished with it.

PS: Are the Naru-Hina and Gaara/Shukaku download links actually still working?


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are awesome!  I love the NaruHina!  

Where do you get Skinamp?  I'd love to try my hand at a few of these myself.


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 9, 2006)

What is exactly a skinamp? and what can I use it for?


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 9, 2006)

HarunoClan said:


> What is exactly a skinamp? and what can I use it for?





neko-sennin said:


> Recently, a friend of mine turned me on to a program called Skinamp, *which lets you design your own Winamp skins*.



The Winamp skins on the first page of this thread were all created by neko-sennin using Skinamp.


----------



## Kakuzu (Nov 9, 2006)

LoL I love them! Great job!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Skinamp Download*



Anaiya said:


> Those are awesome!  I love the NaruHina!
> 
> Where do you get Skinamp?  I'd love to try my hand at a few of these myself.



I originally got it from the creator's website, but fortunately, it's a free application:

SKINAMP (Final Version)


DDL MIRROR:


According to the creator, this is the final version of Skinamp, so unless he has a change of heart, or someone else takes up the source code, this is the ultimate version of the program. It's also very compact, using next to nothing in the way of system resources. It allows you to convert bitmap files into Winamp skins, customizing most details. (While the first couple I posted were experiments, I've taken to using Photoshop to create the original template, as well as doing the post-production on the finished themes.) The program comes with a "Tips & Tricks" file written by the original creator, that includes a lot of helpful information for making the most of the program.

If anyone wants, feel free to post anything you wish to share in this thread, and we can make a kind of "Winamp Theme" headquarters out of it. I'll continue posting anything I make, too, starting with either the next Team 7 Amp, or Chamcham's, whichever I finish first.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Nov 10, 2006)

DEAR LAWD!!!! 
You finished them!!!
A must download!!
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Nov 10, 2006)

those are really nice! you guys made a wonderful job


----------



## Chita (Nov 10, 2006)

neko-sennin! Thanks for accepted our requests, sorry if that annoyed you. I like the Team 7 skin! Keep it up!


----------



## az0r (Nov 10, 2006)

they look awesome! if only i used winamp ==


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

OMFG these are awesome REPS!!!!!!


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

Ur skins ARe freaking AWESOME


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 13, 2006)

OMFG LOVE THEM first ever timeskip? WOW


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 17, 2006)

a.a.a.a..a.a.a.WESOME hey can u do an Itachi with his tysukimi plz!!!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 17, 2006)

itachifire said:


> a.a.a.a..a.a.a.WESOME hey can u do an Itachi with his tysukimi plz!!!!



I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 18, 2006)

ok thanks and can u pm or post here when ur done I'll check everyday!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 19, 2006)

alrite thanks neko and awesome team kurnai skins gonna use the first of those, dun mind if i do, and REPS for you cause their awesome (i'm probably gonna rep you each time you release more)(need to wait 24 hrs though)


----------



## Smichiko (Nov 19, 2006)

Snagging one of the Team 8 skins--very awesome! <3


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 19, 2006)

I remember you posting the NaruHina one.. I don't think I ever commented. Well IT'S AWESOME!  And so are all your other ones. <3


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

oh yea his Naruhina was awesome...!! I still have it!!!!


----------



## SunnyxShine (Nov 21, 2006)

wow ~!!!


----------



## superflyninjaguy (Nov 21, 2006)

wow...nice! the older ones werent available so i  but i <3 the that were up. reps man, hella nice job. lol i rarely used winamp but im deffinately usin it now for teh skins !!


----------



## MiNaC (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm quite new to this stuff,but it looks very nice ^^
Great work.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 22, 2006)

A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A WESOME!!!!!!!! REPS GALORE!!!!!! WOOT Itachi owns mean Neko ur talents wits skins r awesome gonna test them out!!!!


----------



## momolade (Nov 22, 2006)

team seven skins


----------



## 記憶 (Nov 23, 2006)

i luve all the skins!!


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 26, 2006)

I LOVE THEM ALL!!  Especially the ones you just posted!! (The new NaruHina one and Team 8 one!!)


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 26, 2006)

this is simply amazing
i love you're work!


----------



## Anaiya (Nov 26, 2006)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Lord James (Nov 26, 2006)

I like them! Especially the latest NaruHina one.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

Love them!!! Especially the team 8 one and the nauhina one!!!!1


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 10, 2006)

I really like them, especially the NaruHina ones.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 21, 2006)

love them!!!!!! Especially the chrismtas ones! but the oro was kinda creepy, but love them espically naruhina!!!! REPAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are really nice, un


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 24, 2006)

Xmas NaruHina is love. <3 I love them all neko! Reps!


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 5, 2007)

wicked winamps they're sick


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 5, 2007)

hey i tried downloanding the updated naruhina number 1 but its no longer available is it possible you could send it to me plz


----------



## natwel (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the anime amp, VERY nice.


----------



## nat (Feb 5, 2007)

Whow nice, I adore you


----------



## Takuto (Feb 5, 2007)

These are awsome, but i think all of older ones are no longer avaliable =/


----------



## nat (Feb 5, 2007)

^it's true.. update!!


----------



## Takuto (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh awsome, thanks alot, i'l look forward to your future updates 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 6, 2007)

i hope u come back soon neko! loved ur updates


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool. :] Nice work.


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Apr 13, 2007)

Hehe, all your skins look awesome ^^ Amazing job!


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish I had Winamp....


----------



## darkwater297 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Goes to download winamp*


----------



## Haku (Apr 14, 2007)

wow these are cool! thanks for posting them!


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2007)

hey thats really nice
i love it
its good 
good work keep it up


----------



## JJ (Jul 15, 2007)

If you ever felt like it - I'd like to see you give Sasuke/Sakura a go.


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks! Glad you like it. I know it's been kinda slow lately, but now that I've got everything up and running, I'm hoping to update at least once a week. (I just hope I didn't just jinx myself by saying that...  )


----------



## Valhalla (Jul 22, 2007)

They?re nice. ^_^


----------



## Freiza (Jul 22, 2007)

your skins are fucking awesome i love them man, i'm going to download the naruhina one if it still works.


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 7, 2007)

* bump! *

now that all of the message board glitches are done!


----------



## OMG! Dj (Sep 7, 2007)

i like it, but ill stay with my ipod skin!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn those are awesome. Love the NaruHina one, the one where they're in a band. God damn they're all so cool.


----------



## Emo-Insomniac (Sep 27, 2007)

nice skins! very cute!


----------



## Hio (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice skins want to see moar!


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 1, 2007)

REPS+

Spectacular job! 

Do you happen to have some Bleach theme skins laying around......


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Neko, whats good? Nice shit goin here.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Id agree with the sasu naru, BUT NO.. Because what sort of idiot doesnt give the person on the right (sakura) the left ear headphone to put in the left ear, and then use the right one in their right ear (sasuke), so when they move the earphones dont pop out. Stupid. Stupid i say.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 11, 2007)

these are so awesome. could i please request an ANBU kakashi, sasusaku, or Kakashi Gaiden one? here are some good images for sasusaku and anbu kakashi. none of these were done by me and i tried to link back to the original artists for the fanarts

sasusaku 01

my fav sasusaku of them all 

hot anbu kakashi

that anbu kakashi screenshot from the movie


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2007)

looks really goood


----------



## rushi_chan (Oct 11, 2007)

Omg, I love your skins! I love the NaruHina, Team 7, and SasuSaku. Great work! You took time and put in awesome skins.


----------



## rushi_chan (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice! I really like the Sasori one! And the others are awesome as well. ^^ Like always, you do great work!


----------



## JJ (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice job as always! Not big on Akatsuki members, but you do a great job on those anyways.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 11, 2007)

nice skins XD


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 29, 2007)

those are awsome great job


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 30, 2007)

WOW! Great job. I wish I knew how to make winamp skins.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 30, 2007)

these are really good.. i have a question though.. when you play music in winamp does it show up on yoru msn screen as it does when you play music in itunes? somone please pm with thte answer.,


----------



## Brigade (Dec 1, 2007)

those awesome


----------



## dark_dendra (Dec 6, 2007)

I like these, they are awesome. Do you think you could make a Deidara one next please?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 6, 2007)

they look awsome neko


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

Rly good job, might use one if you don't mind..


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 19, 2007)

Rika24 said:


> yay thank you, anbu kakashi = love  can't wait for more, and yay tobi! i love tobi too! oh and if you ever think of doing a kakashi gaiden one i have the perfect picture.
> 
> btw, do you know of any tutorials on making skins?



Sorry it took me so long to get back here. Even though setting up my new computer didn't take nearly as long as I thought it might, I had some spare cash at the end, so I bought Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, and now I'm behind on my holiday amps.  / 

Although there are people with the patience, and the programming skills, to build an amp from the ground up, I originally stumbled across an application called Skinamp about a year ago. I was searching for a xxxHolic-themed amp for Halloween, and wasn't finding anything, when I came across this website:



or, if that doesn't work, I also offer it at:


For purposes of disclosure, it was created with Nullsoft (Winamp's creator)'s blessing, and is a freeware program, so it's all legal and legit. It's fairly simple to use, allowing you to convert bitmaps into functioning amps. I usually do both pre- and post-production in Photoshop (though Gimp or other image-editing software works just as well), just to polish it up and make it look a cut above its raw results.

As for tutorials, Skinamp comes bundled with a couple dozen languages, and a handy User Guide written by the program's creator, so it's easy to pick up right off the bat. Feel free to try it.

Don't worry everyone, I've gotten my ass back in gear. I'm currently working on the Tobi amp, as well as a couple Christmas designs, and I should be done in a few days.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 21, 2007)

i love them all


----------



## pancake (Dec 22, 2007)

THAT is amazing! I can't believe how you can d othat, I don't get it. But anyway it's awesome! Great work!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2007)

wow great job,everything is awsome ^_^


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 23, 2007)

i made some too. you can get them 

they're not as good though. they are obito, kakashixrin, and kakashi


----------



## Velvet (Dec 23, 2007)

wow everithing is awsome ^_^


----------



## Rosina88 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are all awesome!!! I have downloaded Winamp inorder to use the Deidara one


----------



## SamRH (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the Deidara one.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Jan 17, 2008)

aww those are so cute and very well done good job!


----------



## Tefax (Jan 17, 2008)

amazing skins, good job


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 13, 2008)

amazing i love it


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't see these before.

I'm definitely using some of them


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 13, 2008)

nice job they r great


----------



## JJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautifully done as always!


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 24, 2008)

These are stupendous! Great Job!!!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 24, 2008)

That looks totally awesome. I love the Naru X Hina picture you used. They look adorable together. X3


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome Work.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice idea, they all look great.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome,I like all of them


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazing job,love the Six Paths of Pain one


----------



## Jaded Heart (Oct 29, 2008)

Those are freakin awesome.


----------



## Rinme (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice skins.

I like them.


----------



## Yumi (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wow, very nice*


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 24, 2008)

*Naru-Hina + Ai Yori Aoshi Christmas!*



Yumi said:


> *Wow, very nice*



Thanks! Glad you like them!

I got a little sidetracked, but here's the last of my Christmas presents, a cute Naru-Hina moment:


(Props to whoever did the original fanart!)

DOWNLOAD LINK:

Naruto Winamp themes / skins

Got some Ai Yori Aoshi, too:


(Props to whoever did the original fanart!)

DOWNLOAD LINK:

Anime Winamp themes / skins

MERRY CHRISTMAS, NF!


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are amazing pek


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 24, 2008)

very awesome


----------



## Cirus (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. Alot of those skins seem really good.  To bad I can't do any of that.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2009)

That one definitely looks better than your OP. 

The colors are darker which makes it more comfortable to look at.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a few. All very lovely though.


----------



## ardi33 (Jun 22, 2010)

wooooow, i like that...
so cooll....


----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

Awsome, great work. Always like new skins.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Jun 23, 2010)

Why can't I open them?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

*Good News! Download links are coming back!*

As some folks may have noticed, in the past year, direct download sites like Mediafire have been total DMC tools, even tearing down Fair Use items like Winamp themes. Thus, I found myself in bind, trying to maintain download links for over 100 separate files. 

This also largely defeated the purpose of designing new ones, as well. 

Recently, an old friend of mine offered to lend me some of his FTP space, from which I can even create direct download links, so Spooky Door Productions is back in the game! 

I've begun uploading all of my amps again, but the download links have to be created individually, so it won't happen overnight. Any links that say "djamaya" are good to go, any that still say "mediafire" haven't been updated yet. I'll try to keep up on this daily until all of them are running again.

With any luck, I'll even have some new amps out later this summer.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 27, 2011)

*Download links complete!*

Ding! It's done! I've finished uploading all of the files, including Skinamp itself, and set up all the download links throughout the thread, as well as pruning all the broken links, and I did it all in less than a week! 

If there are any problems with the downloads, PM me, and I'll see if I can find out what's happening. I was very thorough documenting the image and download links, but I'm hardly infallible. 

As for TickledPink & tsukuyomi124's amps, I don't have any of their original files, so it's entirely up to them if they wish to make their amps downloadable again. If so, I'm perfectly willing to provide download mirrors for them.

I'm still shuffling through projects, but now that I have downloads again, I already have several amp ideas in mind. Keep an eye out! If the Force is with me, the next time I post in here, there will be a new amp!


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Whats this i dont even


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Naru-Hina + Rainbow Dash for the win!*

I'm back, and this thread is now Officially 20% Cooler! 

I had forgotten just how much fun designing amps can be, now that I finally have a way to share them again. First off (surprise, surprise), is a Naru-Hina amp:


(props to whoever made the original art)

DOWNLOAD LINK:

Naruto Winamp themes / skins

and a dash of Pony awesomeness for any Bronies on the forum:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

I'm even submitting this one to Equestria Daily, hee-hee!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 7, 2011)

*You've been pink'd!*

Pinkest! Amp! Ever! 

It's even pinker than any Hello Kitty amps I've seen... 



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Anyhoo, I e-mailed Sethisto @ Equestria Daily, and though he was interested in the project, he wanted to wait until I had a full set to offer before submitting it there, so I will continue to post each new amp here, and when I have a complete Mane Cast set, I will re-submit to Equestria Daily, as well.


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 8, 2011)

soooooooo cool! more!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 14, 2011)

*Mane Cast 2/3 Complete!*

The next amp in my Mane Cast series, Twilight Sparkle, is done:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

The Mane Cast set is now 2/3 complete.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 18, 2011)

*Behold! Rarity!*

The second-to-last in my Mane Cast set is complete. I give you Rarity:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Now all that's left is Applejack.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 26, 2011)

*Mane Cast Complete!*

Applejack is never late! (...Well, except for that one time...)



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Though it'll probably take me longer, as I have other projects, I plan to make a second set of Pony amps, featuring Celestia, Luna, DJ PON-3, Derpy, the Cutie Mark Crusaders, Zecora, and the Great and Powerful Trixie. 

Meanwhile, I'm off to Equestria Daily!


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

*Celestia + Luna amps!*

Sorry for the long delay, everypony, but I've been working on a lot of projects this month, most of which y'all won't see the fruits of until later this fall, but I did finish the Celestia amp:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

and Luna:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Hope you like!


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 5, 2011)

*DJ PON-3! Live!*

Put your hooves in the air and make some noise, everypony!

DJ PON-3's in the house!



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Enjoy the show!


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hebi to Taka amps!*

October's been a busy month, with the Spooky Door '11 podcast and all, but I found time to design a couple amps, too, starting with Hebi:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

Naruto Winamp themes / skins

and ending with Taka:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

Naruto Winamp themes / skins

Enjoy!


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 18, 2011)

*Muffins! Er, I mean, Derpy!*

It's been a while since I've done a Pony amp, so here's Derpy Hooves:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Derpy gonna derp!


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 25, 2011)

*The Great & Poweful Amp!*

Come one! Come All!

See the Great & Powerful Trixie! 



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Sorry, ponies, no refunds!


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

omg! i'll take the Taka team skin! :33


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 1, 2011)

*Silent Hill 3 amp!*

Just in time for Halloween, my latest amp, based on my second favorite game in the series, Silent Hill 3:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

Silent Hill Winamp themes / skins

*HAPPY NIGHTMARE NIGHT, EVERYPONY!*​


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 11, 2011)

*DOVAHKIIINNNN!!!*

Here's my latest amp, just in time for the release of Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim...



DOWNLOAD LINK:

Elder Scrolls Winamp themes / skins

"DOVAHKIIINNN!!!!!" 

Sadly, I will not be partaking of this adventure until after International Buy Nothing Day, and I've completed Tradewinds 16.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 28, 2011)

*Lyra amp*

'Fraid I missed Turkey Day, but here's my next Pony amp, Lyra:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins

Pizza + too much Pumpkin Pie = Pie Squared!


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 26, 2012)

*The Gallant Jiraiya!*

Alrighty then, getting this thread back on topic, after a fun detour though Ponyville, my newest amp, featuring The Gallant Jiraiya:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
Naruto Winamp themes / skins Gallant Jiraiya

Enjoy!


----------



## hassan7774 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tonight Team Kakashi Live....... thats the one I was waiting for ... Thanks


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot...

Many moons since I designed a Pony amp, so here is something to make your hooves all stamp:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic Winamp themes / skins Zecora

Enjoy!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 22, 2012)

*Kyuubi Mode Naruto amp*

Getting back on track, my newest amp, featuring Kyuubi Mode Naruto:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
At this part
Naruto Shippuuden Winamp themes / skins Kyuubi Mode Nine Tails Naruto

Happy Turkey Day everyone!


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 22, 2012)

*MLP FiM Group Hug amp*

And my next amp, featuring the whole crew:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Mane Six 6 Group Hug

Happy Hearths Warming, everypony!


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hidan Redux + Cutie Mark Crusaders!*

My next amp is a redux. Back when I designed my first Hidan amp, in time for Halloween that year, the Shippuuden anime hadn't caught up with the Immortals Arc yet, so I was forced to use fan art for the design (see earlier in thread), despite not really finding anything to my liking at the time. I finally decided to do something about that:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
this?
Naruto Shippuuden Akatsuki Hidan winamp skin theme


Oh, and somehow I also forgot to include my other recent amp, which I was trying to finish earlier in January, featuring the Cutie Mark Crusaders:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
this?
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Cutie Mark Crusaders Applebloom Sweeite Belle Scootaloo Babs Seed
After all, what better New Years Resolution than trying to earn your Cutie Mark?


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2013)

*Princess Cadence amp*

Looks like I made it in time with this one:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Mangacow
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Princess Cadence

Happy Hearts and Hooves Day, everypony!


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 14, 2013)

*Shining Armor amp*

My newest amp, featuring Shining Armor:



DOWNLOAD LINK:

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Shining Armor

Happy White Day, everypony!


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2013)

*Doctor Whooves amp*

Well, I was hoping to do something more on-theme before I went offline again, but here it is, my newest amp, a deviantart request, featuring Doctor Whooves, from the IDW Comics MLP cover:



(Original art by Katie Cook and Andy Price)

DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Doctor Whooves

ANOTHER HIATUS?

'Fraid so, and just when I was getting things back on track... 

I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but it is what it is. It was more luck than anything that I've had internet for the past couple months, and I was really hoping to find another place with internet access, but it just didn't pan out. Which means I'm going to have to come up with my own, which will take time. In the meantime, I'm dropping one more amp to go. I promise I'm doing everything I can to get back online, but I have no idea how long that might take, so please bear with me. It's been a hell of a year.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 7, 2013)

*Snips & Snails amp!*

Here's another of my newest amp designs, featuring Snips and Snails:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Snips Snails

Enjoy!


----------



## neko-sennin (May 20, 2013)

*Dark Tower amp + Luna Redux!*

Not really sure why it took me so long to get around to Susannah, given that I had the artwork kicking around on my hard drive for a couple years... but here she is, the final member of the Ka-tet of Nineteen:


(features artwork from The Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla)

DOWNLOAD LINK:
initial D parodies
Dark Tower Winamp themes / skins Susannah Ka-tet Stephen King

And, back by popular demand: The Real Princess of the Night! 



DOWNLOAD LINK:
initial D parodies
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Princess Luna

After I finished laughing my flank off at "Luna Eclipsed" the first time I watched it, I facepalmed so hard at how awesome they made her mane after Season 1, since I had originally designed my Luna amp during the summer before Season 2. Since everypony kept asking for it, I've decided to revisit this design and do it the way I would have if I had known how much I would really like her mane.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 29, 2013)

*Gurren Lagann amp 4*

Here's the next amp in my Gurren Lagann series, featuring Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
They were 11 during the Hunter exam 
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan Winamp themes / skins Simon Kamina Yoko Team Dai-Gurren Super Galaxy Nia

"Who the hell do you think we are!?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 8, 2013)

*The Amp That Pierces the Heavens!*

The triumphant conclusion of my Gurren Lagann amp series, featuring Tengen Toppa:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
honesty
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan Winamp themes / skins Simon Kamina Yoko Team Dai-Gurren Nia

"Who the hell do you think we are!?"


----------



## Ginga Hagane (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 22, 2013)

*Berry Punch amp*



Ginga Hagane said:


> Wow. Very nice.




Thanks! Glad you like it! 

Wow, I can't believe I forgot to put this here earlier... my most recent Pony amp, featuring Berry Punch:



DOWNLOAD LINK:
Link removed
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Berry Punch

Enjoy!


----------



## Ninian (Aug 25, 2013)

These are pretty cool.​


----------



## Kanga (Sep 6, 2013)

The K-ON amp is so adorbs. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Oct 6, 2013)

Just love it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 2, 2014)

*Princess Twilight amp*

To ring in the new year, my newest amp: Princess Twilight Sparkle. 



DOWNLOAD LINK:
HERE
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Winamp themes / skins Princess Twilight Sparkle alicorn

Happy 2014, everypony!


----------

